# Request Sig



## jake_schofield (Oct 26, 2007)

sup guys was wondering if someone could make me a sig when they get time with this stuff as my request.
thanks to any one who can 



background: UK flag with bisping and wanderlei either side(to look like stared down if possible).

American top team badge somewhere

My name but to be written as UK's Jake "Bad Boy" Schofield

Sponsors: Tapout, Wand Wear and Cage Fighter

if you can make something with that stuff then thanks!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Only paid members can use and request sigs, check the rules and follow them if you decide to upgrade, Im gonna lock this but will reopen it if you upgrade to a paid membership.


----------

